# Buying advise for Speaker and Headphone



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

I already have threads for both but this is not a search for more headphones but rather an overall scrutiny of my choice by the members:

*Headphones:* After much running about I finally chose to get *Steel Series Siberia V1* headset. I received a price confirmation of Rs.2700 from Golchha
Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com
Also saw them online on Infibeam. [LINK] I have read in Digit that they are good much never heard of any TDF members talking about them.

*Speakers:* Edifier C3 2.1 speakers at Rs.6500 LINK: Lowest price found again on Infibeam
Golchha quoted Rs.6600. Since I have been searching for over 2months I am unlikely to find a lower price point and better speakers for that price.

Kindly let me know of your opinion regarding my choices.

On an unrelated note the price for G.Skill CLS-4GBRL is Rs.2000/- quoted. I bought it for Rs.2700 three months back.

Previous threads *SPEAKERS* and HEADPHONES (links)


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

If you want gaming headset, get Roccat Kave. Nothing else comes close.

for speakers, check these:

1. Swans M10
2. Edifier S530
3. Logitech Z623


----------



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

I will post links of my threads to avoid repetition of certain points here.

Swan M10. Unavailable everywhere including official dealers in Chennai.
Edifier S530: Checking now; price too high
Logitech Z623: Will go for this if I can up my budget.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarath For Headphone siberia v1 is inferior to razer:

*Roccat Kave>Siberia V2>Razer Carcharias>Siberia V1* (But Nothing Defeats Razer In Comfort)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

@Sarath, Better to go for Z623 over C3.. Z623 suits ur killer rig..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 5, 2011)

1+ To Megamind suggestion.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys are trying to tempt me into buying the Z623. I must say you are doing a good job. 

I had an initial budget of 2k then jumped to 5k for swans, then 6.5k for the c3 and now 8k for the z623. 

Can anyone post links with good prices for the Z623?
Already checked smc, infibeam, letsbuy and flipkart.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sarath For Headphone siberia v1 is inferior to razer:
> 
> *Roccat Kave>Siberia V2>Razer Carcharias>Siberia V1* (But Nothing Defeats Razer In Comfort)



Do you have the Razer ones?

Tkin has the V1 and he was complaining that they can't be used for prolonged duration.

My main usage is music and then games.

6.8.11

*Got a Logitech Z623    7000/- quote. Looks good.*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2011)

Snap it.


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, get it immediately.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 6, 2011)

Are the Siberia headphones comfortable?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2011)

Siberia V2 is very very comfortable than siberia v1.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 6, 2011)

But V2 is priced twice that of V1


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2011)

better go with razer carcharias you will never regret.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^DO you have them?

I was so sure when I created this thread but I am thrown into the abyss of confusion again.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2011)

I Ordered it From Lynx-India But Waiting For It To Be Recieved.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^I will wait until you receive them then


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2011)

OK. As You wish. It's Better To Wait But Not To Get Late.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 6, 2011)

^When are you expecting delivery?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys can you suggest a gaming headset  under 2.5k which is very comfortable for prolong use. I'll be using it continoulsy for 6-7 hrs, so it should be very comfortable. I can stretch my budget by 500 bucks if its real worth. Noise cancellation feature would be welcome!  And I'm confused over 2.1/5.1 in headphones?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^When are you expecting delivery?



12th August Friday. Also Ordered Xonar DX.



dashing.sujay said:


> Guys can you suggest a gaming headset  under 2.5k which is very comfortable for prolong use. I'll be using it continoulsy for 6-7 hrs, so it should be very comfortable. I can stretch my budget by 500 bucks if its real worth. Noise cancellation feature would be welcome!  And I'm confused over 2.1/5.1 in headphones?



At Your Budget there are any not good gaming headphone with comfort if you could expand your budget by 1k you could get Razer carcharias @ 3.5K or for even less. It Comes With Mic & The Comfort You Want. I Have also ordererd it.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 7, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys can you suggest a gaming headset  under 2.5k which is very comfortable for prolong use. I'll be using it continoulsy for 6-7 hrs, so it should be very comfortable. I can stretch my budget by 500 bucks if its real worth. Noise cancellation feature would be welcome!  And I'm confused over 2.1/5.1 in headphones?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/143676-audiophile-headset-gaming-headset.html CLICK 

Go through that thread. I have had similar queries which might help you.

For now this is in your budget SteelSeries 51000 0GB Price India, SteelSeries 51000 Review, SteelSeries Headphone India - Infibeam.com



Geek-With-Lens said:


> OK. As You wish. It's Better To Wait But Not To Get Late.



A weeks wait I hope is worth it. I was going to go in for the siberia ones. Don't forget your friend here is look for a mini review


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

OK I Try To Do A Mini Review.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2011)

What about Roccat Kave. I'm in love with it after seeing it nd reading its review


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

Roccat Kave are good but they cost 5K.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2011)

Ya i saw them, they are available at 5.2k, will they be worth their price as compared to Razer carcharias?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

Their Sound Quality Is Superior Than Razer Carcharias But They Can't Be Used For Long Duration. It is very heavy so your head will pain.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 7, 2011)

I loved this review of the kave by a TE member.
Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset Review


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah thats a real nice review and I was really impressed with this headphone.


----------

